# What is it about MY shoes?



## FranH

They carry them, sleep on them, drool on them....

Anyone else have goldens that are obsessed with one person's shoes?

It's so hard to get mad at them......they look so innocent when they sleep on my shoes

I guess that's a sure sign of love.


----------



## lovestofly

Putz gets Daddy's shoes EVERY morning for him, in return he gets a cookie!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Jazz & Jules LOVE to baby our shoes!!!!!


----------



## Sunshyn

Toby likes shoes, but he especially likes my husband's slippers. Toby will even try to steal them off his feet.


----------



## sharlin

Socks---Skyler had such a fetish for socks---always had one in his mouth if possible.


----------



## KatzNK9

Ozzy isn't particular about my shoes vs. Mark's shoes. When he wants the attention of one of us, he'll just go steal that person's shoes.


----------



## GoldRocksMom

Fran, that is too funny,
this morning Barry, one of my partners came down the
stairs asking what is so dang special about shoes to the dogs.
Sonnechen a German Sheperd Dog in tracking training here (8 months)
and three goldens Jelly, Candy and Butter who sleep in his room had
taken every shoe and boot out of his closet, put them in a big pile on
the bedroom floor and slept on the shoes instead of their beds!
I told Barry both his shoes/boots and himself are very loved LOL


----------



## desilu

Yep - Lucy LOOOOOVES to sleep on my shoes . . .


----------



## TheHooch

Mama's scent is on them. Our dogs sleep on shoes also. we have been luckily through the years that we haven't had shoe chewers but they definitely like to lay on them.

Hooch


----------



## Penny'smom

I wonder if they haven't made some sort of connection in their doggie minds between your shoes and your leaving. Penny knows as soon as we go for shoes, we're going outside or, more likely and exciting: in the car!

So by sleeping on your shoes, she thinks you can't leave without her knowing it.

Penny doesn't sleep on my shoes, she steals them to get me to chase her. It's her way of starting a game or getting attention. She knows once I get my shoe back, I'll get a ball or her lamby-pie and play with her. But, as we remarked yesterday, it's only MY shoes, never hubby's. Maybe his are just TOO stinky, even for a dog that rolls in deer poop.


----------

